# Web for diabetics



## bikerchicspain (Apr 12, 2011)

Guys this is my partners web page for people that suffer with Diabetes or who has a family member with it.

My partner Mike has had the condition since he was 21, He works very closely with one of Americas top manufactures Medtronic

www.diabetesinspain.com


----------

